# Best way to take a picture of large framed artwork - I need your help!



## atrlicek (Aug 7, 2014)

New to this forum!! Any tips are greatly appreciated!!

I take tons of family pictures and at my kids sporting events..but now I actually need to get out of the "auto" modes on my camera and figure out some problems I am having while taking pictures of the product we sell on the internet. 

Product:  32x40 framed sports jersey using UV protected Acrylic (instead of glass) 

Problem:  When I take a head on shot of the artwork I get the hot spot - or flash right in the middle/top-middle of the frame. I can position my camera higher and the flash is diminished some and I can live with it but then the angle is not they way I would like it.  So the top of the picture is wider than the bottom of the picture (when cropping)  I have been researching and I see a lot of ideas on lighting to purchase, etc.. then I read its better to just take the glass out, which isn't an option.  I already take the picture with the lights off, and have been getting by with positioning myself in ways that the picture will work but its not as perfect as Id like it. 

Please help! The pictures are to be posted on our website so I want them to look awesome!!

Thanks,
Amber


----------



## KmH (Aug 7, 2014)

Get this inexpensive book and learn about the 'familly of angles':
Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting

Your lights need to be outside the family of angles for your particular setup.
You camera needs to be level and plumb and pointed at the center of the item you want to photograph.


----------



## atrlicek (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks Keith! I wil have to take a look at that book.  I feel like I have tried every possible angle imaginable!!


----------

